# Tank System Malfunction. Contact Workshop



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Yep, that is the warning I received today.

Had about 1/4 tank of gas and filled up on the way home. When I got in the car the needle didn't budge from the drop dead bottom and this warning came on the screen.
_Tank System Malfunction. Contact Workshop._ 

So basically I have to guess how much gas I have now. That will be fun. 
Based on some quick research I think its probably the Fuel Sending Unit. 
I'm at 128k, I guess I can expect to deal with this kind of stuff for pretty much the duration of my ownership....


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

interested in what is


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

It's likely just a faulty fuel tank sensor that measures the amount of gas you have in the tank. Or could be the pump, but I doubt that since you're still getting gas.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Think I should just replace the fuel pump since I'll be removing it anyway?
A new fuel pump would come with a new sender.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

What you need to do is scan the car with vcds since you obviously have a fuel related dtc, hence the go to workshop message on the dis. I would bet it is a fuel sender issue, but it could very well be an issue with wiring or a computer.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

vwlippy said:


> Think I should just replace the fuel pump since I'll be removing it anyway?
> A new fuel pump would come with a new sender.


YES! Our fuel pumps have been known to fail or overheat on long trips/hot weather. I replaced mine a while ago.


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Ok, does anyone know if I replace the pump/sender is there any ECM calibration that needs to happen?
If so, I guess I'll have to take it to the shop to fix anyway.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

vwlippy said:


> Ok, does anyone know if I replace the pump/sender is there any ECM calibration that needs to happen?
> If so, I guess I'll have to take it to the shop to fix anyway.


I believe there is an adaptation that "should" be done. I don't remember if I did it or not.

It's a fairly simple job. Just make sure the area around the flange is clean and DRY. I made the mistake of thinking it was the same style of fitting as on the Passat, with a raised flange, so I washed off the area and didn't dry off the water. But there is no raised flange so any water will run into the tank when you remove the flange. Here's a DIY for a VW that is pretty much the same: http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129924


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

vwlippy said:


> Ok, does anyone know if I replace the pump/sender is there any ECM calibration that needs to happen?
> If so, I guess I'll have to take it to the shop to fix anyway.


I didn't do any calibration when I replaced my pump (the sender and pump are all one unit). Replacing it takes just a few minutes, and the pump cost about $180 when I replaced mine back in 2011. :thumbup:


----------



## vwlippy (Jul 17, 2001)

Update: I ordered a new Meyle pump with sender and new seal from ECS Tuning. 
In the meantime my gauge started working again. I'm sure it will crap out on me again, but I'm glad its working now.


----------

